# Charge for iron on t-shirts with heat press



## 13 Stitches (Jul 31, 2007)

I have a customer that wants 50 t-shirts of a comic that I recreated for him with different words. I have to use transfers and these will be heat pressed. I was going to charge $7 per shirt but my husband says that is way too cheap and should charge $10. Iron on does not wash as well, hence my charge. What does everyone else charge for heat press transfers that you print in-house. Many thanks!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

13, what do you mean iron on does not wash as well? Do you mean transfers you print onto inkjuet heat transfer paper, if yes, I have great news for you. There is a product called JPSS (jetprosofstretch) paper for lights washes excellently. I even bleach it in warm water not turned inside out and dry on a high heat dryer. 

Here are some pics:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t47868.html

A good rule of thumb for pricing, and not everyone here follows this rule, but it is generally accepted to figure out retail pricing is to take all your costs (paper, ink, shirt, tax, shipping, anything you paid to acquire the products going into your shirt) and if that cost comes to $3.00 then to figure wholesale cost double the $3 (would be $6 to wholesale) and your retail target price would be double the wholesale price of $6 (retail target would be $12).

That number can be adjusted up or down as you deem necessary according to your market and what it will bear. The $12 should be where you are trying to get your customer to bite with a smile on their face. Marketing.


----------



## CathyDoe (Sep 2, 2008)

I am interested to know what people charge for the "heat press service" only. My customer will supply the garment & the heat press. I only need to apply the heat transfer to the shirt. Thank you. Cathy


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

CathyDoe said:


> I am interested to know what people charge for the "heat press service" only. My customer will supply the garment & the heat press. I only need to apply the heat transfer to the shirt. Thank you. Cathy


so you are supplying your time? Nothing else?

If that is the case, then you charge your shop rate per hour. (ours is $65/hr)

How long will it take you to press 50 shirts? Will you have to drive to the press and shirts?
Take all this into consideration and charge accordingly.

As far as Im concerned, it doesnt matter if Im pressing in my shop or yours. It still takes me time to do it, my knowledge to do it right and it takes me away from my shop. Im lucky enough to work with my husband and we pick up the slack for each other. Do you have to have someone take over for you when you are gone? Will you have to pay that person?

Lots of things to consider, and dont be afraid to charge what you are worth.

........if you are supplying the transfers, dont forget to add in your profit on those too!


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

I would not press a customers transfers on their shirts. Because I would have no control over the quality of supplies they are using (shirt, paper, ink), I would not want to be held responsible if the shirts don't last or wear as the customer expects. 

Believe me, these types of customers will blame you if they aren't happy -- even if it's because of the shirt or transfer or ink.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

deChez said:


> I would not press a customers transfers on their shirts. Because I would have no control over the quality of supplies they are using (shirt, paper, ink), I would not want to be held responsible if the shirts don't last or wear as the customer expects.
> 
> Believe me, these types of customers will blame you if they aren't happy -- even if it's because of the shirt or transfer or ink.


 this is soooooooooo true!!! Make sure they understand that you are only the presser!! Follow the directions for the transfers, and their shouldnt be any problems. 

Just make sure they understand that you are NOT responsible for anything....you are only there to press.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

I just had another thought.......if this person balks at your price and says "Hey I can pay a student $10/hr for this" Honey, let him go. You dont want that kind of business.


----------



## CathyDoe (Sep 2, 2008)

Actually it is me that is wanting to outsourse the pressing. I want to pay someone to heat press for me. It is another company and I am supplying everything (but the heat press & time) and we are trying to come up with a fair price. 

Example: I have a customer that requests 14 shirts. I have the transfers and the shirts. I need them heat pressed. What should I pay to have this done? It will be done at another heat press store/company


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

what does the other company want to charge you?

I think I would probably charge my per/shirt overhead rate and 35-50% profit built into it.


----------



## CathyDoe (Sep 2, 2008)

how do you figure your per shirt/overhead rate?


----------



## CathyDoe (Sep 2, 2008)

The other person and I are working on the price together. We have a meeting next week and he doesn't really know either what to charge. Two newbies trying to do business together and be fair to each other. I thought I would come on to this forum and get experienced knowledge opinions. Thank you for your help it is greatly appreciated! Cathy


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Our per shirt price is based on our shop rate.

How many shirts can you press in an hour? Divide that by your shop rate and that gives you a per/shirt cost to cover overhead. Then tack on some profit.


----------



## CathyDoe (Sep 2, 2008)

Great information Robin! Thank you!! Do u know what the average number people do an hour. I had asked the guy how many he can do an hour and he said 200. I am VERY SLOW! Being new and all...my number is not very accurate I am sure!! lol


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

200?!?! wow, no I cant do 200, maybe 100 if Im really pushing it. (but I think Id be closer to 65-85) It will depend on how long the the transfer needs to be pressed too. If its a 45 second pressing time....no he cant do 200. 

so try this....add up the seconds per transfer (as per instructions) maybe add another 15 seconds to get the shirt on and transfer on straight, and peeling it off at the end. See what that adds up to, and it should give you a guess-tamite as to how long it will take him.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

CathyDoe said:


> Example: I have a customer that requests 14 shirts. I have the transfers and the shirts. I need them heat pressed. What should I pay to have this done? It will be done at another heat press store/company


I would probably charge you $2/transfer; maybe $1.50 depending on the exact job.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

CathyDoe said:


> Great information Robin! Thank you!! Do u know what the average number people do an hour. I had asked the guy how many he can do an hour and he said 200. I am VERY SLOW! Being new and all...my number is not very accurate I am sure!! lol


 
200? Are these plastisols? Here is a thread on a poll we took a while back...

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t46495.html

This was for inkjet heat transfer, but some folks answered about how fast they can press plastisols.

There was a woman on here, same set up, she brought here shirts to a print shop just to get them press, she supplied the shirts and transfers, and she paid $1 per shirt. That is the only one I can remember... sorry.

Good luck to you and ....


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Am I an egomaniac ? I really like Kelly and give a lot of credit to her efforts and help on this forum but I would not personally do anything for just a buck. I am not wealthy by any stretch of the imagination but I'm not hungry either. I'm not pretty or popular or well conversed or any of the things that most people will swelled heads are.(or think they are) but I value my time and efforts. I am anti establishment so maybe thats where I get my stubborness but I figure(and have been proven correct many times) no body is going to pay more than they have to for a given product from a given person in a given circumstance, IOW, they aren't likely to say "well, if you will do it for a nickel, I'll just give you a dollar and be done with it." I paid nearly $900 for my heat press, my time is worth as much as people that aren't half as motivated,smart, or capable as I am so I will get paid for my worth. That being said, I do a lot of things for free. I would feel insulted, both by the person offering a low value for my services and by myself if I were to accept any offer by someone able to pay a reasonable fee for products and or services and just trying to line their pockets by taking advantage of someones generosity or lack of sophistication/education. If someone has a real need for something and would be sincerely grateful (not eternally grateful or indebted) I have done auto repairs for 20 bucks or free and used to do the same with computer repairs. I hear all the time" If your so smart, why ain't you rich? Well I am rich . I do have friends (very few I'll admit) that I can count on and I feel good about being a little ( I'm still cheep) generous to my fellow man (and women). Sorry, I think I need a shrink or a wealthy relative that died and left me rich in monetary terms.


----------



## CathyDoe (Sep 2, 2008)

Terry I would imagine that you do a lot of things for a "buck" and you don't realize it. When the math is done many things even out to a buck. We aren't talking about one buck, the end. If someone can do 50 shirts in an hour, then that would be 50 "bucks" So if I bring in 12 shirts and the person gets 12 bucks for 15 minutes worth of time and energy with no overhead - no stock - little risk - I think that is pretty good. Not the best. But if we are working as a team - we have the opportunity to reel in some orders! So the 12 bucks doesn't stop at 12 bucks - if ya know what I mean?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

DTFuqua said:


>


You forgot to mention how much you would charge! 

I agree though, I think a dollar is a tad on the low side.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

DTFuqua said:


> Am I an egomaniac ? I really like Kelly and give a lot of credit to her efforts and help on this forum but I would not personally do anything for just a buck.


LOL, Terry, , I was passing on info that someone Else posted on the boards, info that is working for her. 

Cathy, I'm glad you found it useful. That girl and her printer were very happy with their deal. She said sometimes she even brings only 2 or 3 shirts. Takes him a minute or two. 

I liked your take on how the dollar works out. Maybe that is how the other girl and her printer broke it down, too. 

Well, I do hope you find the solution that works best for you. The other girl was glad to pay by the shirt and not have to own a press. Different things work for different people, and I always think that is part of the beauty of the world. 
Keeps it interesting at least! 

Good luck and .....


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Cathy. My wifes name is Cathy so I will be easy on you. I am not a capitalist. I'm not an artist person that thinks I'm the greatest thing since sliced bread. What is 12 dollars? You are totally wrong about me doing a lot of things for a dollar. I quit providing any services for others unless they (the people themselves) mean something personally to me. I quit doing computer work although I spent a lot of time and money getting training and certifications in the field because I was being used. I quit doing auto repair (not certified here though) and/or rebuilding for others but did do it for a few years as a dealer to be able to make a profit instead of a wage. Now, my wifes wellbeing requires I be around to care for her and STILL will not change my ways. I refuse to let grubby money changers (just a term) make a dime off my labors. So no I will not do anything for the almighty dollar.
Rick I would work with decent people that I personally know and feel are worthy of cooperation. Working to make a living instead of a killing. Price would depend on the end customer. Free if they helped for the right cause or between 2 and 3 dollars for commercial job depending on my availability. Actually I helped my daughter-in-law. Charged her $2 for a group of girls/women shirts she associates with. We did 17 in 4 different sizes and she did the artwork on her computer and paid for the transfer paper but we used my printer since its a larger format than hers. And yes, I do like my daughter-in-law. I figure my time is worth around 30 an hour and didn't matter to me what she made off the deal and she helped me with the alignment( I have weak eyes and don't have a T-square it yet). I have been informed that quite a few people think of me as odd but I don't care. I'm me and I like being me. I am charitable to those with a greater need than me as long as it doesn't take away from caring for my wife and her comfort. (not a lavish style person she isn't) This is probably too much information so I'll end here.


----------



## CathyDoe (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank you for being easy on me! Cathy is a good name!


----------



## TVS (Jan 25, 2008)

Personaly, if you are supplying the print and in this i mean the printed sheet or vinyl for the T-shirt, and also the Shirts, then i would charge an average price of about 2.50 and that is english pounds.
One thing i would work out here is the time to press (and i have 2 x presses and i would`nt do 200 an hour) as you have to also take into account, that if you are useing say JPSS or Iron all, then you have to remember you aline the sheet, press the sheet, peal off the sheet, then streach item to colour fast it to the top, then press again. 
And this is to be done with 50 tops.
Then you have to also take into account the electric used and the press.
It`s very easy to have printed items done for you, but at the same time, the heat press is the most expencive item here, and that in it`s self is saving the customer money as they dont have to buy one !
Also i would have to inform the customer like already mentioned, that is a print goes wrong then that is up to the printed sheet and top not my fault.
Personaly i would set a price and stick to it, but warn of the dangers of them not all turning out right, IE ink used or printed sheet not taken ect.


----------

